# Fracking Hurricane and Nor'easter



## Red-Dot (Oct 1, 2015)

Building my ark in the backyard...this just has to happen on opening weekend of bow season.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 1, 2015)

Don't let a little hurricane spoil your hunting. Man must hunt.


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 1, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Don't let a little hurricane spoil your hunting. Man must hunt.


Blood trails are a bitch in the rain!


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 1, 2015)

When is this going to hit?


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 1, 2015)

Nor'easter is ripping my way tomorrow. Rock you like a hurricane Saturday maybe into Sunday!


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 1, 2015)

It's supposed to hit the New York area by Monday or Tuesday.  Typhoon party anyone?


----------



## Grunt (Oct 1, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> Blood trails are a bitch in the rain!



Head to the high ground...they will congregate there and then it's easy pickings.

Just make sure you anchor yourself down.

On a serious note...batten down the hatches and stay safe!


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 1, 2015)

Dang...now the thing is a CAT 4!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 1, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> Blood trails are a bitch in the rain!


 
Forward, Sir! Into the breach! All those tasty critters in the kill zone whilst your fellow huntsmen cower in fear...Don thy poncho, venison steaks await!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a daughter, and grand daughter living in De, about 20 miles inland. This storm is still over warm water, with excellent conditions for packing more power on.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 1, 2015)

Some are saying 8 inches of rain here where I live.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I have a daughter, and grand daughter living in De, about 20 miles inland. This storm is still over warm water, with excellent conditions for packing more power on.



Will it hit DE this weekend?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Some are saying 8 inches of rain here where I live.


So your significant other finally gets 8", she must be thrilled.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Will it hit DE this weekend?



I don't think it will. This is a big storm, a Cat 4 hurricane brings serious troubles. As it looks now, the models are pulling more to the east, away from landfall. Still the moisture/ rain a Cat 4 brings is huge.  I expect some high winds, and plenty of rain. Nice weather to take your fish for a walk


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Will it hit DE this weekend?



You should use the interwebz to find out. It is 2015 bro.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 1, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> So your significant other finally gets 8", she must be thrilled.



Zing.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> You should use the interwebz to find out. It is 2015 bro.



One of the sites I go to is the National Data Bouy Center. It has better graphics, and lets you see what the sea conditions around the storm are like.  Where the NHC shines is in it's narritave and discussion by the forecasters. If all you want is seeing where the predicted path is, ndbc is better.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> One of the sites I go to is the National Data Bouy Center. It has better graphics, and lets you see what the sea conditions around the storm are like.  Where the NHC shines is in it's narritave and discussion by the forecasters. If all you want is seeing where the predicted path is, ndbc is better.


Weather Underground is my go to site.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 1, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Weather Underground is my go to site.



That is a great site, I use it for local and regional weather.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That is a great site, I use it for local and regional weather.


The hurricane graphics are da bomb, especially when it's forecast to make landfall.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 2, 2015)

Stay safe!


----------

